# CM9?



## michaelearth (Dec 25, 2011)

When is the expected release date for the Official CM9 for the CDMA Galaxy Nexus?

Thanks


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

michaelearth said:


> When is the expected release date for the Official CM9 for the CDMA Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Thanks


With cm. It will be ready when its ready. Never ask for etas : )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

michaelearth said:


> When is the expected release date for the Official CM9 for the CDMA Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Thanks


There isn't one, and the first rule of CyanogenMod is no ETA's.


----------



## michaelearth (Dec 25, 2011)

Ha alright thanks. One more question. Why does CyanogenMod have so much praise? Is it really that much better than whats out now and how so?

thanks


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

yes.


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

At this point I find it hard to believe that anything will surpass AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## julianzh (Feb 21, 2012)

i dont think it support yet, since i dont see a GN forum on CM web site.


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

CM9 you say? I'm a bit CM fan, but right now AOKP is where it's at and I don't see myself switching anytime soon.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

jocampbe said:


> At this point I find it hard to believe that anything will surpass AOKP.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Bamfs got some tricks up their sleeves, don't sleep on them
I love my pitbulls


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Impatient for CM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> Bamfs got some tricks up their sleeves, don't sleep on them
> I love my pitbulls


I'm sure they will put out a quality ROM, but I don't see it surpassing AOKP by any means.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Theme chooser......


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

http://phandroid.com/2012/02/07/cyanogenmod-9-state-of-the-union-address-device-support-drivers-and-pitfalls/


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Theme chooser......


+100000


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Theme chooser......


Until themes are actually created to match our screen sizes, they'll probably be in the same boat as MIUI themes are now. Some stuff will work, some won't.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm probably one of the few that hope to never see the theme chooser make its way into ICS.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Until themes are actually created to match our screen sizes, they'll probably be in the same boat as MIUI themes are now. Some stuff will work, some won't.


I'm not worried about old stuff working, I want it for new themes that I create.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

shadowpunx said:


> Bamfs got some tricks up their sleeves, don't sleep on them
> I love my pitbulls


you know i seem to be hearing that alot but i havent seen anything from them yet..


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> Bamfs got some tricks up their sleeves, don't sleep on them
> I love my pitbulls


As the saying goes .... Put your money where your mouth is


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I am impatiently waiting a real CM9 release for the GNex, but I am very curious what BAMF has up their sleeves. I ran between their stuff and CM7 on my Tbolt so I am excited for both.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Until themes are actually created to match our screen sizes, they'll probably be in the same boat as MIUI themes are now. Some stuff will work, some won't.


MIUI isnt official yet either though. So its not a fair comparison. As soon as theme chooser is available I will be hard at work. I miss the CM7 theme engine


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> you know i seem to be hearing that alot but i havent seen anything from them yet..


They're among the best...or at least they were on the Thunderbolt
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

